# Stating the Obvious About Size



## I Don't Know

Ok, I know this has been done to death. But this isn't really about does size matter or how big is big enough. 

My question is, do you or have you commented on a penis's size upon initial reveal even if it was (or should be) obvious to the owner?


----------



## 225985

Only acceptable comment is that it is big or bigger than you expected. Can't hurt to say that, if true, even if obvious to the owner.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

blueinbr said:


> Only acceptable comment is that it is big or bigger than you expected. Can't hurt to say that, if true, even if obvious to the owner.


Yep.

Wouldn't hurt to also describe exactly where you'd like to put it


----------



## GusPolinski

Another penis _size_ thread?

That's the secret word!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding

Every time I take a shower I comment to myself about how unbelievably big it is ... I never get tired of hearing that :grin2:


----------



## I Don't Know

Yeah, soooo. I'm a guy. And as a guy I know, if I'm ever in that situation, I should compliment it. :grin2:

I'm really asking the women what they do/would do. 

Reason I ask... 

My wife never said a word about it for the first couple of months we were together. Now she say's it's big. So I was wondering if she thinks it's big, why she never said anything. She says because you don't need to state the obvious. I think she just never thought it was big, but it got the job done so she just didn't mention it one way or the other. Then after she cared more for my feeling she started saying it just to make me feel good.


----------



## I Don't Know

GusPolinski said:


> Another penis _size_ thread?
> 
> That's the secret word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, but with a twist or possibly a curve. :wink2:


----------



## GusPolinski

A curve is one thing, but a _twist_?

OUCH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

I Don't Know said:


> Yeah, soooo. I'm a guy. And as a guy I know, if I'm ever in that situation, I should compliment it. :grin2:


LOL... what? :surprise: :|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Don't Know

GusPolinski said:


> LOL... what? :surprise: :|
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just seemed like guys were giving me advice to go ahead and compliment the penises. I wanted to assure them I already knew to do that, if I'm ever in that situation. lol Bad joke.


----------



## EllisRedding

I Don't Know said:


> Just seemed like guys were giving me advice to go ahead and compliment the penises. I wanted to assure them I already knew to do that, if I'm ever in that situation. lol Bad joke.


Nah, if I ever need to show my penis to a guy you are the first person on my list


----------



## sapientia

You're complaining your wife called you big? Really? LOL.

The life of a Penis 
-Hangs around with 2 nuts all the time 
-Next door neighbor is a real azzhole
-Has a head he can't think with 
-An eye he can't see out of 
-His best friend is a puzzy
-Everytime he gets excited he throws up 
-And worst of all his owner beats him


----------



## kristin2349

I Don't Know said:


> Just seemed like guys were giving me advice to go ahead and compliment the penises. I wanted to assure them I already knew to do that, if I'm ever in that situation. lol Bad joke.



My favorite "compliment" is one my girlfriend used when we were in college, "ooh, you're so big I hope you don't hurt me" :rofl: She was insanely popular.


----------



## Runs like Dog

In other words what's the nicest way to be passive aggressive. "Oooh my last boyfriend was so big it hurt"


----------



## I Don't Know

GusPolinski said:


> Another penis _size_ thread?
> 
> That's the secret word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Besides the other ones kinda petered out.


----------



## Steve1000

GusPolinski said:


> Another penis _size_ thread?
> 
> That's the secret word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Best GIF I've seen this year! I had completely forgotten about Peewee Herman's 'word of the day'.


----------



## Thound

I get tired of hearing "is it in yet"


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Thound said:


> I get tired of hearing "is it in yet"


I wonder if my W gets tired of hearing "well it's not going to suck itself"


----------



## Fozzy

"Put away that thermos! I'm not looking for coffee!"


----------



## Kilgoretrout

I had one or two gfs note that it was small. Not my favorite moment - lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil

TheTruthHurts said:


> I wonder if my W gets tired of hearing "well it's not going to suck itself"


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Omg...I just spat scotch and coke all over my computer screen! Bahahahahahahahahahaha!


I have never said anything on first reveal, but will admit I did exclaim to myself "oh my god it's tiny!" once... :|


----------



## alexm

I Don't Know said:


> My wife never said a word about it for the first couple of months we were together. Now she say's it's big. So I was wondering if she thinks it's big, why she never said anything. She says because you don't need to state the obvious. I think she just never thought it was big, but it got the job done so she just didn't mention it one way or the other. Then after she cared more for my feeling she started saying it just to make me feel good.


I wouldn't worry about it one way or the other, to be honest. Consider it your wife thinking that maybe she should compliment you on it, but it didn't occur to her until later on.

My wife has never said anything about it, in any way, for the 8 years we've been together. Meh. Would it be nice if she did, occasionally? Sure. I think just about every man or woman appreciates nice comments about their naughty bits and how much their partner likes them. I started with her on day one, but alas, it's just not in her to do the same for me. Does that mean she doesn't like what I have? Doubtful.

That said, we men ALL know what we have, and where we generally rate on the size scale, comparatively.

If we ourselves are not the owners of a massive penis, the odds are pretty high that our girlfriends or wives have come across one or more that are. Therefore, even if yours is bigger than average, it's not likely it will elicit a "OMG!" response, because that's already been done before, with somebody else :surprise:

It's all relative to what your partner has seen or has had experience with.


----------



## tornado

There really is no right thing for the woman to say. Men already have a opinion of themselves and some women isn't going to change it. When my wife says anything I give her the "whatever". Her opinion can't change mine.


----------



## staarz21

I don't think most women (I said most, not all - there are ALWAYS exception) are going to be stupid enough to tell you that you have a small peen the first few times they see it. IF they say anything...it's going to be about how big you are. 

Many women won't even say anything at first (many will, though - again, exceptions) Some women need to feel very comfortable with their partner before they start talking about anything sexual. Usually, sex happens when there is a level of comfort, then there is discussion when you feel like you can trust your partner enough to go into further discussions on new stuff, etc. 

I didn't say a word to my H. I couldn't keep my hands/mouth off of him daily for a long as he would let me. In my head, I was like "oh my god, oh my god!!! I want it!! Like jumping up and down, doing flips, skipping with unicorns happy about his penis. Of course I let him know during sex that it was....uhm...acceptable lol. 

I guess it was about 3-4 months after we started having sex (which was 3-4 months after we became friends) that we started really opening up sexually. I think at first, it was just "newness" and it was fun. After that, there is a want to be more intimate, deeper, emotional...whatever it is. We sat and talked and I told him how much I loved it...er him....whatever lol. 

After that, it was all I could talk about. I was super proud of it. He should be too.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

staarz21 said:


> I don't think most women (I said most, not all - there are ALWAYS exception) are going to be stupid enough to tell you that you have a small peen the first few times they see it. IF they say anything...it's going to be about how big you are.
> 
> Many women won't even say anything at first (many will, though - again, exceptions) Some women need to feel very comfortable with their partner before they start talking about anything sexual. Usually, sex happens when there is a level of comfort, then there is discussion when you feel like you can trust your partner enough to go into further discussions on new stuff, etc.
> 
> I didn't say a word to my H. I couldn't keep my hands/mouth off of him daily for a long as he would let me. In my head, I was like "oh my god, oh my god!!! I want it!! Like jumping up and down, doing flips, skipping with unicorns happy about his penis. Of course I let him know during sex that it was....uhm...acceptable lol.
> 
> I guess it was about 3-4 months after we started having sex (which was 3-4 months after we became friends) that we started really opening up sexually. I think at first, it was just "newness" and it was fun. After that, there is a want to be more intimate, deeper, emotional...whatever it is. We sat and talked and I told him how much I loved it...er him....whatever lol.
> 
> After that, it was all I could talk about. I was super proud of it. He should be too.


On the flip side, I did have a gf who had no problem telling me it was small. True, not the first time we were together but still0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything

frusdil said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Omg...I just spat scotch and coke all over my computer screen! Bahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> I have never said anything on first reveal, but will admit I did exclaim to myself "oh my god it's tiny!" once... :|


Hopefully you are in a WAY different time zone from me. Because it says you posted that at 6 AM. :surprise:

5 o'clock somewhere? :surprise:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Kilgoretrout said:


> On the flip side, I did have a gf who had no problem telling me it was small. True, not the first time we were together but still0
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



And you dated her after? Well there's your problem son.


----------



## IIJokerII

2 Points.....

1) It's mine and I get to wash it as fast and often as I want...

2) Clowns come out when I come..

Only one of these is true hahahahahahaha


----------



## anonmd

WorkingOnMe said:


> And you dated her after? Well there's your problem son.



Was it true? Kicking her to the curb for honesty doesn't seem right. After all, if she sticks around it must not be that important to her.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

anonmd said:


> Was it true? Kicking her to the curb for honesty doesn't seem right. After all, if she sticks around it must not be that important to her.


Totally true. We were able to laugh about it years later.

Wife doesn't seem to care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc

anonmd said:


> Was it true? Kicking her to the curb for honesty doesn't seem right. After all, if she sticks around it must not be that important to her.


Sure, but saying something to someone you care about that you know is definitely going to hurt them is cruel. The fact that it's true (as you see it) is irrelevant. It'd be like a guy telling me I'm a bit squishy in the middle. It might be true, but if they can't keep thoughts like that to themselves, they're not someone I want around me. 

Of course, I don't need them to tell me I'm a supermodel, but the ability to pay a genuine compliment to someone you care about is pretty important. In a healthy relationship, telling the other person what you like about them makes them feel appreciated for the things that they genuinely bring to the table. See the difference?


----------



## Kilgoretrout

joannacroc said:


> Sure, but saying something to someone you care about that you know is definitely going to hurt them is cruel. The fact that it's true (as you see it) is irrelevant. It'd be like a guy telling me I'm a bit squishy in the middle. It might be true, but if they can't keep thoughts like that to themselves, they're not someone I want around me.
> 
> Of course, I don't need them to tell me I'm a supermodel, but the ability to pay a genuine compliment to someone you care about is pretty important. In a healthy relationship, telling the other person what you like about them makes them feel appreciated for the things that they genuinely bring to the table. See the difference?


I wouldn't say I was damaged (though she did seem to enjoy noting it)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

I get so sick of these penis size discussions. 

Really... I think this is like the 10th one in last two or three years.


----------



## imperfectworld

bandit.45 said:


> I get so sick of these penis size discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Really... I think this is like the 10th one in last two or three years.



Seriously this should be a banned topic.


----------



## frusdil

Middle of Everything said:


> Hopefully you are in a WAY different time zone from me. Because it says you posted that at 6 AM. :surprise:
> 
> 5 o'clock somewhere? :surprise:


Lol - def didn't post it at 6am my time. Yours maybe, but it was Wednesday night here when I posted


----------



## ConanHub

bandit.45 said:


> I get so sick of these penis size discussions.
> 
> Really... I think this is like the 10th one in last two or three years.


Quit reading!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

imperfectworld said:


> Seriously this should be a banned topic.


Don't have to read it. Obviously interesting enough for posts to keep popping up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life

Maybe we should start a "Does vagina size matter?" thread.:grin2:


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Brain, mouth or ego size might be a more interesting thread


----------



## Kahlil Gibran

joannacroc said:


> Sure, but saying something to someone you care about that you know is definitely going to hurt them is cruel. The fact that it's true (as you see it) is irrelevant. It'd be like a guy telling me I'm a bit squishy in the middle. It might be true, but if they can't keep thoughts like that to themselves, they're not someone I want around me.
> 
> Of course, I don't need them to tell me I'm a supermodel, but the ability to pay a genuine compliment to someone you care about is pretty important. In a healthy relationship, telling the other person what you like about them makes them feel appreciated for the things that they genuinely bring to the table. See the difference?


I agree. There’s no way to put a positive spin on it. She essentially made fun of a physical feature he has no way of changing. It would be hard to feel good about yourself when around her (especially naked) from that point forward. Would he really want to be with someone with so little tact?


----------



## ConanHub

Luvher4life said:


> Maybe we should start a "Does vagina size matter?" thread.:grin2:


I think I've actually seen one here somewhere.

Penis size seems to be more fun to talk about / joke at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Kahlil Gibran said:


> I agree. There’s no way to put a positive spin on it. She essentially made fun of a physical feature he has no way of changing. It would be hard to feel good about yourself when around her (especially naked) from that point forward. Would he really want to be with someone with so little tact?


I appreciate the support. But I promise I am not scarred
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Kilgoretrout said:


> I appreciate the support. But I promise I am not scarred
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not scarred? That why you post about your size all the time? You seem pretty hung up on it.


----------



## arbitrator

GusPolinski said:


> Another penis _size_ thread?
> 
> That's the secret word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Somehow, that gif looks rather representative of a Donald Trump political rally in the midst of discussing penis or hand size!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

I Don't Know said:


> My wife never said a word about it for the first couple of months we were together. Now she say's it's big. So I was wondering if she thinks it's big, why she never said anything. She says because you don't need to state the obvious. I think she just never thought it was big, but it got the job done so she just didn't mention it one way or the other. Then after she cared more for my feeling she started saying it just to make me feel good.


You are literally making things up. That is not doing you, your wife, or your marriage any good. You know you cannot read her mind. If she says it's big, be happy and stop trying to figure out if there is a hidden meaning. All that will do is bring you a sense of dissatisfaction.
She told you she didn't want to state the obvious, which probably means she didn't want to seem overly impressed or to be comparing you, etc. It could be awkward for her to mention it early on. As she got more comfortable expressing herself, she could share her thoughts with you without worrying about your reaction. She thinks it's big. She's not wincing in pain is she? I assume she is enjoying your equipment, so smile and carry on.


----------



## Cynthia

bandit.45 said:


> I get so sick of these penis size discussions.
> 
> Really... I think this is like the 10th one in last two or three years.


Two things:
1. Some men are insecure about their equipment and if their woman finds it satisfactory. They want to be reassured.
2. People read these threads, even people who feel annoyed by them. You being a case in point.


----------



## Ikaika

Too big is not always great, so stating the obvious does mean much for everyone. In the beginning of our marriage, I'm not sure my wife actually enjoyed sex. She always appeared uncomfortable and to put mildly, it was not that comfortable for me as well, it was very very tight fit. 

After 21 years of an active sex life, it's way way way better. Her only recent comment (only because of some recent newsworthy comments) - "so it's true, big hands equal a big ______". And, yes I have freakishly big hands which helps in playing the bass. :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is a question I have for men.... 

What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...

Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm? 

Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...

But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..

What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


----------



## Ikaika

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??




It is not important to me, hence my previous post qualifier. I'm sure my wife and I have not remained married because she worships anything about my anatomy. I have had more negative images about myself than the braggart ones because of my penis. She is always one to ensure I stay footed on solid earth. Best woman that ever came into my life, hands down. 

There are far too many more things to be concerned about in my life.

Just wanted to let OP or anyone else, it is not what you think... Its not like we swing it around like some ape.


----------



## anonmd

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


When you are turned on beg him to stick it in . My wife is not so much of a clitoral cummer, she likes external stim but gets to a point where she really wants it. Perhaps something to remember for the ladies that are the other way?

Honestly, I have no insecurity about size being within or towards the top of what is reported as average depending on the source. I might have some mild curiosity about comparing to past partners but it has to remain a mild curiosity because you can never tell if you'd get an honest answer. An honest answer would have no impact on me personally. 

About the only time the subject comes up is in a light hearted way, sometimes in the midst it'll "pop out" and I'll say "damn it, it's not long enough" and she say "No!!"


----------



## samyeagar

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


This is actually a pretty complicated question...

For me personally, I would want to be what ever would have me as the gushing topic of conversation when talking about sex with her friends. In my experience, the huge one is the one that usually gets talked about...


----------



## I Don't Know

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


Why can't I have both?! :grin2:

If I have to choose, I'm going with what I already have. Not giant but works well. I'd rather her love it than be impressed by it.

As for what gives the most reassurance... When I catch her looking at it. When she comments like "Damn I can see it under the blankets." When she touches it just to be touching it. Stuff like that.


----------



## Luvher4life

ConanHub said:


> I think I've actually seen one here somewhere.
> 
> Penis size seems to be more fun to talk about / joke at.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't seen that thread. I guess I'll have to see if I can find it...:grin2: Are women as insecure about their size as men are theirs? Not likely.

Yep, and talking about penis size hits right at the heart of men's insecurities...:|

Like I've always said, if it feels good, you have good chemistry, and you know what you are doing, it doesn't really matter. Heck, I remember as a young adult, men would talk about so and so has a tight vagina, so and so has a loose vagina..., and when I would have sex with the same person, I would think to myself what the heck?>


----------



## tornado

samyeagar said:


> SimplyAmorous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a pretty complicated question...
> 
> For me personally, I would want to be what ever would have me as the gushing topic of conversation when talking about sex with her friends. In my experience, the huge one is the one that usually gets talked about...
Click to expand...

Agreed!!! It would be hard to turn down the opportunity to possess a legendary peni$.


----------



## samyeagar

tornado said:


> Agreed!!! It would be hard to turn down the opportunity to possess a legendary peni$.


I would want to be in possession of what ever it is that would dominate her side of the conversations.


----------



## UMP

Penis size is like horsepower. You can never have too much.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

This thread shows who TAM will always exist. Men and women see things differently.

Andre the giant was a big, strong man. By most standards he was not a pretty or attractive man.

A lot of men want a strong, "powerful", large penis. But in reality, that might look more like Andre the giant to many women versus a little man like Justin Berber or Bruno Mars, who a LOT of women find attractive.

I'm very happy with my average length, wide but "attractive", well groomed member. I wasn't always but I get the balance. W loves it so I do too.

If ump wants to be swinging Andre between his legs, well more power  to him.


----------



## Wolf1974

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


I know that according to "averages" I am larger than average. That said every woman I have been with has had the large penis story. All my female friends have the large penis story lol. I would not be mentioned in those Stories as the biggest ever because I'm not the biggest by any means. That said I don't want a woman to remember me as being the biggest but rather the most attentive and best lover they had. That is something I can control so that is what I work to achieve


----------



## Middle of Everything

samyeagar said:


> I would want to be in possession of what ever it is that would dominate her side of the conversations.


And we live in a bigger is better society. Not right but the way most people are. Therefore a whale in your pants is likely going to dominate her side of the conversations.


----------



## EllisRedding

UMP said:


> Penis size is like horsepower. You can never have too much.


Go to prison and then tell me how you feel :wink2:


----------



## Married but Happy

Would you rather be the guy with the giant penis whose wife avoids sex with him because it hurts, or the guy with the average penis whose wife wants sex frequently because he's a good and generous lover?

A thought: Bigger isn't always better - take vaginas, for example.


----------



## alexm

Wolf1974 said:


> That said every woman I have been with has had the large penis story. All my female friends have the large penis story lol.


^^^ This.

It's more a curiosity than anything, I think.

It doesn't mean it's the best penis ever, and more often than not, it's probably the opposite. But it's big, therefore it's mildly interesting and worthy of conversation.

It's just one of those things. Some women have long nipples or a big clitoris, or large labia. I suppose if you were with somebody who had one of those, it might be worthy of locker room chatter. That doesn't mean that all men want a woman with 2 inch long nipples, or a clitoris the size of a small penis or big labia. It's just that those things, like a huge penis, are rather out of the ordinary.

That said, any of the above mentioned things that are not common, or are relatively "rare", tend to spark an interest in all of us, men or women, simply because they're different than the norm. That can be exciting.

Therefore, women talking about huge penises isn't necessarily indicative of ones preference in the slightest. The vast majority of women will agree that huge isn't good for intercourse. But I've always maintained that a huge penis is visually appealing to many women, and the tactile response (ie. handling it) is, as well. It's fun in theory, but not always in practice, if that makes sense.

The other thing we men have to remember is that, for the 98% of us who fall within the average (say, 5" - 7") range, our partners have almost assuredly been with someone who has bigger. Each partner a woman has increases the odds of her having been with a man who has a big one exponentially. For you stats geeks out there, you'll know that even if 1 or 2 out of 100 men have a penis that's 7" plus, it doesn't mean a woman has to see 100 penises to come across one that size.


----------



## UMP

SimplyAmorous said:


> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


"There is no replacement for displacement." :smile2:

Sir Walter Owen Bentley


----------



## tornado

Married but Happy said:


> Would you rather be the guy with the giant penis whose wife avoids sex with him because it hurts, or the guy with the average penis whose wife wants sex frequently because he's a good and generous lover?
> 
> A thought: Bigger isn't always better - take vaginas, for example.


Better to be large and wife doesn't want sex, or average and wife doesn't want sex? 

Might as well have the huge Johnson. 

Most men get less sex than they would prefer, so might as well be the talk of the town.


----------



## chillymorn

I am what I am said Popeye the sailor man.


Oh look a penis only smaller......oh look a vagina only bigger.......you better put some syrup on those pancakes. 


the biggest sex organ is your brain.

that's why Martians/aliens are soooooooo sexy


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a question I have for men....
> 
> What is more important to a man...this idea you have a BIG one.. that it out ranks any other previous partners .. like you are King of the Hill.. or let's say your wife didn't always orgasm...
> 
> Would you choose an "average" 5.5 - 6 incher over a  John Holmes  appendage.... IF it always got your wife to orgasm?
> 
> Obviously a Big one & always getting her there would be THE IDEAL.. King of the Hill x 2...
> 
> But just saying.... I remember reading a post here years go.. this woman's husband had a 7 incher.. she loved it.. it was beautiful.. but then she said she couldn't orgasm that way..
> 
> What matters more to men, what gives you the most *reassurance *that she loves & worships it ??


Personally I would NOT like a John H. size ( wasn't he supposed to be 12 inches ? ) I'm perfectly happy with what I have and so have the women I have been with. 
All that extra length would be a royal pain to deal with all day. Chaffing , drooping down by accident into the toilet water, having problems getting comfortable sitting , driving , sports , etc.
Not to mention , too much length means it could hit the cervix and cause pain , which could = less sex


----------



## joannacroc

I was wondering this the other day: if men spent a quarter of the time they devote to worrying about/wondering about/agonizing over their penis size, pleasing their SO, I bet they would find their sex lives would improve WAY more than if their penis magically grew to whatever the norm is for porn stars. Women want attentive lovers. Size really isn't a big deal yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## momto2

As long as your penis is average size (or close to it) I don't think most women care about it being huge. I had sex with a guy who had a very large penis. Yes, I have brought up his penis size in conversations before but the sex wasn't really that good. The guy I'm currently seeing has an average size penis, but it is some of the best sex I had in my life. I would prefer great sex with a guy with an average penis to average sex with a guy with a larger than average penis.


----------



## Luvher4life

momto2 said:


> As long as your penis is average size (or close to it) I don't think most women care about it being huge. I had sex with a guy who had a very large penis. Yes, I have brought up his penis size in conversations before but the sex wasn't really that good. The guy I'm currently seeing has an average size penis, but it is some of the best sex I had in my life. I would prefer great sex with a guy with an average penis to average sex with a guy with a larger than average penis.


Let me pose this question to you:

Assuming both men had the same "qualities" you find attractive, and are both attentive lovers, which would you prefer? The larger one, or the average one?>

Don't worry. It doesn't matter..., right?:smile2:


----------



## karole

I Don't Know said:


> Yeah, soooo. I'm a guy. And as a guy I know, if I'm ever in that situation, I should compliment it. :grin2:
> 
> I'm really asking the women what they do/would do.
> 
> Reason I ask...
> 
> My wife never said a word about it for the first couple of months we were together. Now she say's it's big. So I was wondering if she thinks it's big, why she never said anything. She says because you don't need to state the obvious. I think she just never thought it was big, but it got the job done so she just didn't mention it one way or the other. Then after she cared more for my feeling she started saying it just to make me feel good.


All you guys have probably lost sleep worrying about penis size haven't you? Be honest! I think that men worry a heck of a lot more about penis size than women do.


----------



## JoeHenderson

karole said:


> All you guys have probably lost sleep worrying about penis size haven't you? Be honest! I think that men worry a heck of a lot more about penis size than women do.


Honestly, it has been a source of worry over the years. Definitely less so in recent years, but it was a source of stress when I became sexually active. It was only when I learned about the research of "average" did my worries start to reduce some time ago. That said, I'm mostly confident, though I still may have occasional worries about size, physique, attractiveness, ability to pleasure my wife etc.


----------



## Luvher4life

karole said:


> All you guys have probably lost sleep worrying about penis size haven't you? Be honest! I think that men worry a heck of a lot more about penis size than women do.


Now you want men to be honest?:grin2:


----------



## momto2

Luvher4life said:


> Let me pose this question to you:
> 
> Assuming both men had the same "qualities" you find attractive, and are both attentive lovers, which would you prefer? The larger one, or the average one?>
> 
> Don't worry. It doesn't matter..., right?:smile2:


Probably the average one because I feel like the larger one would be uncomfortable. I have never dating someone long-term who was very large. And I'm very satisfied with the average sized one


----------



## Luvher4life

momto2 said:


> Probably the average one because I feel like the larger one would be uncomfortable. I have never dating someone long-term who was very large. And I'm very satisfied with the average sized one


Fair enough.

I didn't put into the question the "comfort" factor, although I thought that was part of the "all things being equal" as for abilities.

Any of you other ladies care to answer?


----------



## memyselfandi

EllisRedding said:


> Every time I take a shower I comment to myself about how unbelievably big it is ... I never get tired of hearing that :grin2:


However..not owning one of my own..I often wonder if it looks bigger if the owner is looking down at it??!

HA!!


----------



## memyselfandi

I've HEARD that guys with big feet/large hands have big schwantzes. 

Hmmm.

I once dated a guy with small feet...and a big nose..lol...never mind..

How in the world did we get on this subject??

LOL!!


----------



## memyselfandi

2ndchanceGuy said:


> Personally I would NOT like a John H. size ( wasn't he supposed to be 12 inches ? ) I'm perfectly happy with what I have and so have the women I have been with.
> All that extra length would be a royal pain to deal with all day. Chaffing , drooping down by accident into the toilet water, having problems getting comfortable sitting , driving , sports , etc.
> Not to mention , too much length means it could hit the cervix and cause pain , which could = less sex


12 inches?? WTHeck??! 

Dropping down by accident into the toilet water..um..yuck!!

However girth...NM!! LOL!!


----------



## alexm

memyselfandi said:


> However..not owning one of my own..I often wonder if it looks bigger if the owner is looking down at it??!
> 
> HA!!


I know you were kidding, sort of, but I think the opposite effect is true.

People often look at themselves in a more negative light, for starters. It's nearly impossible to see ourselves in a mirror the same way somebody else sees us.

As for, as you said "looking down at it", I think I read somewhere that a mans perspective of his own penis is skewed by the one and only viewing angle we have of it. As in, it will always appear smaller to the owner.

Human beings just aren't good judges of their own bodies. For example, I'm not a tall guy, but I don't necessarily notice it until I see a photo of myself with people who are taller than I am. One of my oldest friends is about 6'3", and although I'm aware of his height when I'm around him, I don't fully realize it until I see a photo of the two of us.

As for a man judging his own penis, I don't think there's any possible way to see it the way somebody else does, ever. Even if one were to stand in front of a mirror, or take a picture, the view is skewed and 2-dimensional. And even then, we only see what we want to see, more or less. And we're often most critical of ourselves.


----------



## Holland

The size of hands and feet thing is not true IME


----------



## Marc878

Look man you just tell her this is the biggest size they come in.

If she called you a liar you may have a problem and that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## tech-novelist

I'm reminded of the old joke about the US condom factory that gets an order from Russia for condoms suitable for penises 9 inches long and 3 inches thick. At first the owner is upset but then he says "Sure, fill the order, but mark the packages 'USA small'". >


----------



## ConanHub

Holland said:


> The size of hands and feet thing is not true IME


To true. I knew a locally famous guy in high school.

He was shy, about 5' 7", had very small feet and hands.

He was also sporting an anomaly between his legs.

Had to be 9" and pretty big girth as well.

Don't ask how I found out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

